# help needed on maken my motor faster..



## todd_7 (Mar 8, 2006)

can someone give me tips on how to make a motor faster.... thanks todd


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Go here http://www.motortuningsecrets.com/


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

the secrets out!!! oh no..... hehehe


----------



## todd_7 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks pepe, any more tips, you know what to do hehe! but once again thanks!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

todd_7 said:


> thanks pepe, any more tips, you know what to do hehe! but once again thanks!!


Motors and batteries are such a small part of the overall performance factor that I spend the majority of my time on my chassis and trying to get a good run in.


----------



## todd_7 (Mar 8, 2006)

true true, ive got my set up where it needs to be.. just need to get the motor faster!!


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

todd_7 said:


> true true, ive got my set up where it needs to be.. just need to get the motor faster!!


If I'm not as fast as I need to be my set up isn't where it needs to be!


----------



## todd_7 (Mar 8, 2006)

*set up*

what kinda of rc do you race?


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

*try f-brush*

if your running stock brushed motor try f-brushes


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

If it's not covered then an increase in voltage will make a motor faster and have more power.


----------



## todd_7 (Mar 8, 2006)

*f-brushes*



yuk17bandit said:


> if your running stock brushed motor try f-brushes



Who makes F-Brushes??????


----------



## yuk17bandit (Nov 23, 2005)

todd_7 said:


> Who makes F-Brushes??????


finishline


----------



## Brad Sousa (Nov 19, 2005)

what type of motor is it you are trying to fine toon? let me know i'll give you a goodstarting point. Brad

Team
Voodoo cells
Hyperform racing motors
Finishl ine racing products


----------

